# oil skinned or suede full chaps



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've wanted a pair of leather ****** for a few years now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If I lived where it rained often I'd go with oilskin. Otherwise I like my full suede chaps. I prefer the weight of the suede and how it shapes to my style. The oilskin doesn't, IME. 

For our cold weather I have a pair of batwing chaps. Split cowhide with the smooth on the outside. They are long enough to cover my boot when mounted. They also weigh a lot. They keep me warm.


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

I ride in Filson double tin chaps, they are oilcloth and I love them. I am currently looking for a good pair of shot gun chaps, for a little more briar proofing.

Really pretty hard to go wrong either way.

Jim


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think I prefer the smooth leather, but I have only worn them once. I really got them for winter driving, because the insulated cover alls give me claustrophobia.

I got mine used. They look like they may be Mexican, but who knows? The only decoration is three small conchoes on the top of the leg, but they are an unusual color....sort of gold with dark brown brushed on stain.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Love, love, love my leather shotgun chaps. Would never go with anything else now.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I am right there with boots, oilskin isn't the comfiest, but it is the best for wet weather!
My mom works leather as a hobby, so I have 2 pair of chaps and 4 pair of ******. My faves are split hide with smooth out, ***** length.
However, when it gets real cold here, I would love a pair of woolies:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I am not even sure what oilskin chaps are. Are they leather or ???

I have a pair of leather ****** which are actually kind of a perfect in-between length between the short ****** you often see and full-length chaps. So they aren't as bulky and long as regular chaps but offer more protection than regular ******.

The thing I love most about them is they help protect my legs going through brush and trees. I am notorious for getting big bruises on my legs from tree limbs. And in winter they definitely keep the wind from going through my pants. They are awesome for that. 

But am I the only person that hates ******/chaps when they have to get off and pee? Being a female I of course have to drop my pants and then it seems like I never get my ****** on right again unless I completely take them off, which takes a few minutes and I hate taking the extra time when I'm riding with friends. It's like a whole 'nother layer of clothing that I have fool with. 

So do you guys (well I mean girls!) have to take your ****** completely off to pee so you can get your pants on right again, or is it just me? I always think I can unbuckle just the top and get everything back in it's right place again when I am done, but it always seems like my pants legs ride up when I keep my ****** on and pull everything up again.

Maybe this is simply too much information, but I am curious if I am the only one with this problem. :lol:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

These are what my ****** look like. Sorry for the blurry picture. They are a smooth but soft leather. Sort of like what you might find used for furniture. 

We don't get much rain in Arizona, so I don't really know how they repel water. Certainly much better than jeans alone though. Since the finish is smooth, I have a feeling they would do a pretty good job but I can't recall being caught in a major rain storm with them.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

So I just Googled "oilskin chaps" and I guess they are that waxed canvas material. I didn't even know chaps were made in that material. 

I guess a compromise in the suede vs. oilskin dilemma might be a smooth leather instead of suede? What about that?

I know my ****** give me great grip to the saddle too because it's leather -on-leather. I don't know how the other materials compare in that department. But mine give me extra "stick."


----------



## jimmyp (Sep 5, 2013)

Most upland hunters whether it is bird hunters, or rabbit hunters wear oilskin chaps, their main purpose is brush busting and repelling moisture. I doubt that they were ever really marketed as riding chaps, but I have found them to be fairly comfy for riding in.

the better quality ones cost a little more but not near what good leather costs, and most last me 5-6yrs wading through briars and the giggle weeds.

Jim


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Chaps or ****** which ever one you choose trust me you will like them. They really do keep you a lots warmer and keep the brush at bay. Full grain IMO are the best but sued ones are very good as well, they just will not last as long if put to hard use. You could also check out the one that coonhunters use. You can pick them up for less than $40.00. They are briar proof made by Dan's. You can find the online.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I mostly wear my Buffalo hide ******. 


But shotguns are really nice in the winter


----------

